# A6 2.8 stutters then shuts off. Help?



## ECR32 (Aug 13, 2006)

It's an A6 2.8 a/t just started doing this. It stutters and shuts off, runs fine for 10 mins then stutter and shuts off again. Sparatic RPMs when this happens. 

Hurricane sandy hit my area however my car did not see much rain. This started recently right after getting gas after hurricane sandy. Maybe water in the gas? I changed the fuel filter and the same thing continued. I've had a CEL for bad cats since I've owned the car (5 months) could that be the cause?

Any one ever experience this before?


----------



## C C (Dec 19, 2010)

fuel pump? you hear any whining from the rear? my old porsche 944 did the same thing my whole trip home. first it would stall like every 45 minutes or so then it started dying every 5 minutes then it just wouldn't start.


----------



## ECR32 (Aug 13, 2006)

I think you might be right  sucks as I have a full tank of gas and I know to change the fuel pump the less gas the better.


----------



## ECR32 (Aug 13, 2006)

Changed the fuel filter and fuel pump. Still continues. Any other ideas?


----------

